# Control de volumen a través de resistencias



## marmoleda (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola compañeros del foro tengo un tema en mente que no encontre la solucion hasta el momento 
Lo que quiero hacer es un control de volumen de un pre-amplificador a base de un eje con resistencias y lo que pense es esto
Cuando uno gira con el eje con los contactos de la resistencia tengo pensado hacer tipo agujeros para que entre una bolita de ruleman con un resorte presionando la misma sobre dicho contacto para que cuando giro una posición, esta sea un punto de aumento en el volumen del audio
Pero lo veo bastante laburado el tema; no se si exprese bien espero que me comprendan. Si alguien hizo algo similar si me pueda dar una idea mejor pues bien bienvenido sea.  

Aclaro que las resistencias que se ven en el grafico son todas iguales pero serian diferentes serian por ejemplo 1k 2k, etc hasta al 10 es decir tengo 10 puntos de graduación del volumen.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2010)

¿ Y por que no empleas un conmutador rotativo ?


----------



## marmoleda (Ene 19, 2010)

Buena idea seria muchisimo mas facil voy averiguar bien como funciona en todo caso me compro uno de esos; Lo del contol de volumen lo quiero hacer porque la verdad que los potenciometros no me gustan para nada primero porque meten ruido y segundo porque prefiero algo mas agil de maniobrar el control del volumen (hasta pareseria  uno digital pero analogo como los stereos).


----------



## alexus (Ene 19, 2010)

me sacastes la palabra de la boca fogo...

un comun, y resistencias alrededor.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola.

Un potenciómetro como quieres mete más ruido, y cuando cambias de valor por un instante de tiempo no habrá conexion entre la entrada y la salida.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------

